# Does it matter if a uniform has a badge or not?



## patzyboi (Apr 18, 2013)

Does it?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2013)

Usually a badge is a sign of a professional job so most EMS agencies have badges. All fire has badges and all police have them.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 18, 2013)

Plenty of EMS agencies don't have badges, it's not necessarily a sign of professionalism per se.


----------



## 46Young (Apr 18, 2013)

Badges are more appropriate for EMS agencies that to 911 service. Badges are more appropriate for public service/community education/PR functions. Otherwise, just looking neat and professional is good enough. 

I'm in the fire service as a FF/medic. We can wear our Class C uniform (button up with pins and the badge), or our Class D (polo). From May to October, it's optional to just wear a t-shirt. Public functions require us to wear a Class C uniform, or at least a Class D if the shift member was detailed in, or if it's an overtime person (who didn't know that a public function was scheduled).


----------



## Aidey (Apr 18, 2013)

OP, what kind of badge do you mean? A metal badge that goes on your chest? A plastic ID badge?


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 18, 2013)

no.  In fact, I prefer not to have real uniform badges for work uniforms.  Dress uniforms, sure, for a wallet ID, absolutely, even scheduled PR events, if you want to, but for a work uniform, I prefer cloth badges.

many fire (and some police) departments are going away from metal badges for line staff, and switching to cloth for the safety and cost factor.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 18, 2013)

NYC EMS stopped wearing badges I believe around the time they became FDNY EMS due to the fact that it made the EMS providers look too similar to police officers which is potentially endangering to the providers. The locals aren't often too fond of the po-po.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 18, 2013)

We use them for dress uniforms, but not on our duty uniforms. That seems to work out well. Professional appearance for PR meetings and events (not that badges are required to look professional), and it avoids the potential pitfalls of looking too much like police on duty.


----------



## zmedic (Apr 19, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> NYC EMS stopped wearing badges I believe around the time they became FDNY EMS due to the fact that it made the EMS providers look too similar to police officers which is potentially endangering to the providers. The locals aren't often too fond of the po-po.



I back this. I'd rather not have a badge on when I'm working, especially if I was working somewhere that made me wear dark blue shirt and blue or black pants. Makes you look way too much like a cop to a drunk patient. I like having a nice clear line between me that is trying to get a patient to tell me if he's been drinking, and the cops who are about to arrest him.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 19, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> no.  In fact, I prefer not to have real uniform badges for work uniforms.  Dress uniforms, sure, for a wallet ID, absolutely, even scheduled PR events, if you want to, but for a work uniform, I prefer cloth badges.
> 
> many fire (and some police) departments are going away from metal badges for line staff, and switching to cloth for the safety and cost factor.



I agree..  Cloth badges are just as useful for ID, metal badges are just fancy "bling".. They can get caught on anything and everything, they can scratch or even lacerate a patient. 

I don't like them around electronic equipment because they can be an outlet for ESD or in inlet for an arc flash in some emergency situations. 

Also, I'm the girl with the sewing machine, I get paid $5 for every patch I sew.


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 19, 2013)

I only have a metal badge on my service dress cap and one in my wallet.  I do not wear it on my shirt.


----------



## cprted (Apr 19, 2013)

My service does not have badges and I'm completely fine with that.  Helps me not be confused with a police officer.  I have no need or desire to have a wallet badge either.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 19, 2013)

cprted said:


> My service does not have badges and I'm completely fine with that.  Helps me not be confused with a police officer.  I have no need or desire to have a wallet badge either.



Yea, those reflective bright yellow "shoot me first" vests are bad enough...


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 19, 2013)

cprted said:


> My service does not have badges and I'm completely fine with that.  Helps me not be confused with a police officer.  I have no need or desire to have a wallet badge either.



Funny- I've never even come close to being mistaken for being a cop. Something about the bag, the patient care, the way we carry ourselves and the ambulance we get out of at the scene. None of the places I've worked have we worn anything that resembled what the cops wear. 

In my department we are not allowed to wear badge and brass on the streets. Just name tag.


----------



## hogwiley (Apr 19, 2013)

Theres no logical reason why EMS providers should wear metal badges of the kind police wear, aside from the fact I guess it might make some people feel special. Same goes for Fire in my opinion.

Leave the badges to cops.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 19, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Funny- I've never even come close to being mistaken for being a cop. Something about the bag, the patient care, the way we carry ourselves and the ambulance we get out of at the scene. None of the places I've worked have we worn anything that resembled what the cops wear.



I've been mistaken by a cop when wearing ems pants and a blue job shirt without a badge. I've also been mistaken for a store employee when in the same get up and grabbing a quick lunch. I think it has something to do with the radio.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 19, 2013)

We wear cloth badges on our uniforms, Fire doesnt, just a Maltese cross. 

Police wear light blue and white for officers, so very unlikely we get mistaken for cops in this area


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 19, 2013)

Where I used to work in Maine, our uniform was a blue shirt( same/similar colour as the Maine state police ) with badge and dark navy pants. From the waist up we looked like troopers. We were constantly being mistaken for police. We switched to polos and t shirts and the issue went away for the most part.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Apr 19, 2013)

I was mistaken for a police by a 12 y/o boy while doing clinicals in ER.  Black pants, white shirt and no badge.  He was hoping I'd put him on a 5150-eeek.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 19, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Funny- I've never even come close to being mistaken for being a cop. Something about the bag, the patient care, the way we carry ourselves and the ambulance we get out of at the scene. None of the places I've worked have we worn anything that resembled what the cops wear.
> 
> In my department we are not allowed to wear badge and brass on the streets. Just name tag.



From a NYC standpoint, it is very common for an EMS provider to be mistaken for a police officer.

When something legitimate occurs NYPD turns out extremely fast in extreme numbers. They probably won't even see your ambulance or notice that your patches are different in the sea of cops. They don't neccesarily realize that the bright red bags are EMS guys and many people wear a duty belt, making them look even more cop-like.

NYC EMS used to wear white shirts with green pants and a badge that was exactly the same as the NYPD badge but it said EMS. When they became FDNY EMS I believe around 99' I'm not 100% they switched to the current navy blue that aside from the patches is pretty indistinguishable from a police officer. They removed the badges partly for this reason.

Furthermore we almost always have a police unit show up. For an altered patient, especially those under the influence they always think you are there to arrest them.


----------



## CFal (Apr 19, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Usually a badge is a sign of a professional job so most EMS agencies have badges. All fire has badges and all police have them.



Not all police have badges, RISP and PSP don't use them on uniforms.  RISP does issue badges for off duty but not on duty.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 19, 2013)

CFal said:


> Not all police have badges, RISP and PSP don't use them on uniforms.  RISP does issue badges for off duty but not on duty.



NJSP wear their badge on their hats, which is why you rarely see them without. Seems like its a State Police thing. PA carries theirs in their wallets


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 19, 2013)

We're primarily 911 and do not wear badges. 

Fire and PD do, not us though. They say it helps people differentiate us from the police department, supposedly. I tend to think the "PARAMEDIC" on my shirt under my name, giant bags, monitor, gurney and ambulance do a pretty good job of that but you never know...

Our uniforms are navy blue 5.11 pants and Blauer or 5.11 navy button up shirts.


----------



## 46Young (Apr 19, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> From a NYC standpoint, it is very common for an EMS provider to be mistaken for a police officer.
> 
> When something legitimate occurs NYPD turns out extremely fast in extreme numbers. They probably won't even see your ambulance or notice that your patches are different in the sea of cops. They don't neccesarily realize that the bright red bags are EMS guys and many people wear a duty belt, making them look even more cop-like.
> 
> ...



When I worked at North Shore-LIJ, we got our uniforms from the exact same place as the NYPD. Our shirts were identical. Our pants had a stripe running down the side, like state troopers. Some even wore their shield on their belt


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 19, 2013)

46Young said:


> When I worked at North Shore-LIJ, we got our uniforms from the exact same place as the NYPD. Our shirts were identical. Our pants had a stripe running down the side, like state troopers. Some even wore their shield on their belt



I always made fun of people with the ridiculous blue striped uniform.

They pay well though.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 19, 2013)

We all know what this guy said about badges....













I can't believe this thread went this long without it being mentioned.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 19, 2013)

Badge or no badge... just don't mix the two on the same ambulance crew. It makes them both look instantly out of place with the other.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 19, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> We all know what this guy said about badges....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just got home...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2013)

CFal said:


> Not all police have badges, RISP and PSP don't use them on uniforms.  RISP does issue badges for off duty but not on duty.



I have no clue who those are. 

As for my area the police are still wearing a mix between a metal badge and cloth badge. 

The OPs question didn't state what type of badge and I have not stated what type either.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 19, 2013)

My guess is Rhode Island State Patrol and Pennsylvania State Patrol.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 19, 2013)

Aidey said:


> My guess is Rhode Island State Patrol and Pennsylvania State Patrol.



How'd you get so smart?!


----------



## Trashtruck (Apr 19, 2013)

I was walking to work one evening(well, to my public transportation stop), in full uniform, which is identical to the cops uniforms, when I was mugged. I couldn't believe it! Of all the people to mug, you think you wouldn't go after somebody who looks like a cop. Then again, it was daylight, so they may have sized me up and realized I'm just some EMT or security guard or Culligan man or something going to work.
Another time, walking home from work(again, from my public transportation stop), they(the dudes hanging out on the corner making sure all is well in the neighborhood) would yell out, 'UC! UC!' alerting other people within earshot that I was an under-cover cop. Obviously, this was just fine with me.

So, I guess it works both ways. I have the option of wearing a metal badge. I do not. It would inevitably get ripped off at some point and I'd be responsible for buying a new one, which is like $80 or something. Plus, I don't feel like pinning that on my shirt every day. 

On duty, I'm mistaken for a cop quite a bit, but only by people who are drunk. It doesn't really matter. It's never been detrimental.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> I was walking to work one evening(well, to my public transportation stop), in full uniform, which is identical to the cops uniforms, when I was mugged. I couldn't believe it! Of all the people to mug, you think you wouldn't go after somebody who looks like a cop. Then again, it was daylight, so they may have sized me up and realized I'm just some EMT or security guard or Culligan man or something going to work.
> Another time, walking home from work(again, from my public transportation stop), they(the dudes hanging out on the corner making sure all is well in the neighborhood) would yell out, 'UC! UC!' alerting other people within earshot that I was an under-cover cop. Obviously, this was just fine with me.
> 
> So, I guess it works both ways. I have the option of wearing a metal badge. I do not. It would inevitably get ripped off at some point and I'd be responsible for buying a new one, which is like $80 or something. Plus, I don't feel like pinning that on my shirt every day.
> ...



Sounds like you need to move :unsure:


----------



## bonesaw (Apr 21, 2013)

Aidey said:


> My guess is Rhode Island State Patrol and Pennsylvania State Patrol.



Rhode Island State Police ( that will earn you a major gig  )


----------

